# Are any of these a prob for your pup?....



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Kodie had all of these problems... so I switched his dog food from Hill's l/d (he was on this for his liver.. but I recently got the OK to take him off of it)...to a more natural dog food sold at a health food store for humans. Kodie loved the food... but had issues... GAS, POOing like CRAZY (gross!!), and he had allergies from the last food I had him on... dry skin.. and itching... licking... Soo even though this new natural dog food seemed to be healthy... I just didnt like the effects of it. The gas was gross!!

It was recommended to me to switch to IVD rabbit and potato. 100% improvement!! No MORE NASTY GAS... no excessive pooing, and kodie's skin is lookin better everyday.. no itching! Plus kodie loves it! This food is sold only online or at your vet office. If you have any questions about the food.. contact your vet or ask our in house vet here.. Jaimie









I just wanted to let everyone know that I highly recommend this food for any of the problems I have listed above.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I had Tanner on Hill's L/D for the same reason but took him off it over a year ago. He currently is eating canned Innova Senior, I think the protein is 3 to 4% about the same as L/D. Another favorite is Ckn Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul canned, a little higher protein. I think that is also for seniors. I have given him other foods with chicken, Merrick has something that you can see the chicken pieces in it, but it was a little rich for him, actually it was a little rich for all 3 of the children, so we don't eat that too much! Once a week, we get a bowl of scrambled eggs. Lady's Mom sent me to a real good website called Guardian Angels, about dogs with epilepsy, that had some great articles about liver problems. At this point, he seems to be a healthy, active almost 2 year old little boy--he poops & plays & eats just like the rest of 'em. WDJ says changing food is not a bad thing, so I rotate what they all eat every 2 or 3 months. I'll look in to the IVD.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I dunno about all dogs.. but the natural dog foods ... a lot of them are high in fiber.. which makes your pup POO a lot! Just keep in mind the high fiber... which also causes gas.. (gross!)


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Gee Scooby is the king of fussy eaters and I am yet to find a food he will eat more than once willingy except our food. He will eat a little Royal Cannin small for fussy eaters in the dry, but we tried him on Nutro wet food and he liked it a couple of times and now won't touch that either







Fortunately he doesn't suffer from gas or excessive pooping and he doesn't itch or anything like that either, so I guess what ever we can get him to eat is going to have to be it. He loves steak, chicken, vegetables and a little rice, cheese, yoghurt etc. so I just have to keep feeding him home cooked and a little dry and he is very happy with all that. I would love it for him to eat any of the canned ranges that are out there but he won't so it makes it very difficult if we decide to travel, I guess if we go out for meals we are going to have to ask for a doggie bag everywhere we go to eat so he will at least eat something. We try so hard to be strong and make him eat his food, but he always wins by simply going hungry till we give in because we hate to see him hungry.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

There for a while, Tanner didn't have the pooing too much problem, he had the pooing too little problem. He was so cute, he'd go outside and hunch his little back up and really really try... So he had to go to the vet for his quarterly checkup anyway, she said to give him 1/8 a tsp of metamucil. Did that for about 3 days and he's "regular" again!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris' vet. dermatologist put her on IVD venison & potatoes because of her allergies. Her skin and hair have improved greatly.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Teddy has allergies to both chicken and beef, which is why I cook for him...I use mostly lamb with all kinds of veggies....it amazed me when I first started the difference with him...

I also am amazed that many foods which say they are lamb or venizen still have chicken in them...I don't understand this myself but most foods have some chicken in them.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Gee Scooby is the king of fussy eaters and I am yet to find a food he will eat more than once willingy except our food. He will eat a little Royal Cannin small for fussy eaters in the dry, but we tried him on Nutro wet food and he liked it a couple of times and now won't touch that either
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*And here I thought Sir Micro was the King Of Fussy eaters... hmm are you sure?









enJOY!
Melanie*


----------

